# Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?



## hennecke93 (26. Apr. 2009)

hallo leute ich bin neu hier und eig. ein __ goldfisch neuling.
also ich habe einen mittelgroßen gartenteich mit 8 goldfischen die den winter darin uberwintert haben. nun meine frage ich habe den teich gestern gesäubert und gemerkt das ein paar fische einen dicken bauch haben . kann das sein das sie laich im bauch haben ?? und ich habe in dem teich keine pflanzen die sind kaputt gegangen legen die fische den laich trotzdem an steine etc oder muss ich planzen rein tun?? und wenn die eir da sind soll ich die dann in eine seperaten teich tuen oder werden die nich gefressen ??

bedanke mich schonma für eure antworten .

ps. meine shift taste ist kaputt deswegen keine großschreibung


----------



## SilviaN. (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: gold fisch nachwuchs*

Hoi hennecke
Willkomen im Forum.
also für die 8 Goldis ist der Teich doch wirklich zu klein.
Mit 400 Litern nun ja!
Wegen dem dicken Bauch, vielleicht kannst mal ein Foto einstellen.


----------



## hennecke93 (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: gold fisch nachwuchs*

ja tut mir leid mit dem teich das is der in unserem garten aber wir haben im wald ne hütte mit nen schönen teich der so ca 1000 liter hat .
aber jetzt zurück zu meiner fragen brauchen goldis pflanzen zum laichen und werden die eier bzw larven von den anderen gefressen


----------



## SilviaN. (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: gold fisch nachwuchs*

Hallo Hennecke
der Laich wird selbst von den Goldies gefressen.
Wenn Du __ Hornkraut und solche Schwimmpflanzen im Teich hast ist das sicherlich von Vorteil. Sie brauchen aber nicht unbedingt Pflanzen zum ablaichen. Da die Eier beim treiben sowieso zu Boden sinken.
Und leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen wieso Dein Goldie so dick ist, kann sein das er/bzw sie
voll mit Laich ist.
Vielleicht solltest mal im Forum suchen oder einen von den Admin anschreiben, falls Dir auf Deinen Beitrag sonst Niemand antwortet.


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

Hallo Hennecke,

ich habe den Titel des Threads mal geändert, vielleicht lesen ihn dann die Richtigen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

Hallo,
da der Goldie eigentlich ganz OK ausschaut, würde ich auf Laich tippen.


----------



## hennecke93 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

ok erstmal danke für die antworten
aber kann mir einer sagen wie ich den laich dann aufziehen kann weil ich will nich das die alle gefressen werden und welche pflanzen sind gut damit die fische ihren laich reinlegen?


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

Hallo Hennecke,

lass die Fische den Laich ruhig fressen, denn Deine 400-Liter-Pfütze ist jetzt schon wegen Überfüllung zu schließen. Da gehören einfach keine Goldfische rein. 

Lies doch mal durch unser *Basiswissen*, dann weißt Du, was ich meine.


----------



## hennecke93 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

wie schon gesagt ich habe einen weiteren teig bei unsere jagdhütte da passen ca 1000 liter rein da würden die dann reinkiomen


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

Ja - aber auch dieser 1.000 Liter Klein-Tümpel wäre mit 8 Goldfischen schon mehr als ausgelastet. Beide Teiche sind für 8 Goldfische zu klein!


----------



## hennecke93 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

was stellt ihr euch den vor wie viel liter 8 fische brauchen ??
miener meinung nach reichen die 1000 liter dicken weil die fischen sind ers 2 jahre und nich so groß und wen ich sehe wie die in zoo handlungen gehalten werden dan is das luxux


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

Hi.

Es ist die ewige, endlose Diskussion.... Du hast doch bereits Deine Meinung, oder?

Also warum fragst Du noch? Unsicherheit?

In der Zoohandlung leben sie einige Wochen so beengt, in Deinem Teich ein Leben lang. Je kleiner der Teich, desto kürzer die (Über)Lebensspanne, da Krankheiten häufiger auftreten.
Die Wasserwerte inkl. Temperatur sind einfach nicht stabil genug.

Aber wie schon geschrieben - Du hast Deine Meinung, also wozu noch ewig diskutieren?


----------



## hennecke93 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

wie ihr meint 
ich sehs anders wenn man die fische im zoohandel sieht ich weiß zwar es is nich wirklich artgerecht in so nem kleinen aquarium aber naja. 
kann mir vill trotzdem jemand sagen wie man den laich aufzieht


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

Ich denke, dass hier nur wenige Wert auf NOCH mehr Goldfische legen. Die Aufzucht erfolgt in einem ordentlichen Teich von ganz alleine und mehr als ausreichend. 
Bei mir waren es immer zu viele, sodass ich abfischen mußte.

Deshalb hilft Google... http://www.shubunkin.de/jungfische05.html


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

am meisten tun mir die __ störe und kois im zoohandel leid die in so einem kleinen 2x2m becken leben müssen bis sie keiner gekauft hhat und sie am ende der saison irgendwo zwischengelagert werden :evil der zoohandel hat nix mit einem eingefahrenen teich zu tun wo sich die fischlein gerne fortpflanzen wollen, das würde auch gar nicht klappen da ja permanent in so großen massen, stark gefiltertes wasser durch die becken gepumt wird und die beckenränder so konzipiert sind das da der fisch aa direkt ins abflusslöchle gleitet.

Bitte denk noch mal über deine fischanzahl nach.. die wollen ja schließlich auch mal größer werden und nicht so bleiben wier jetzt - mehr sach ich hier nicht zu :cigar


----------



## hennecke93 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

kann mir vill trotzdem einer sagen wie man ein teil der eier aufzieht


----------



## SilviaN. (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

Hallo Hennecke
fangen wir mal so an, falls Du die Eier überhaupt findest!!
Wie gesagt die sinken zu Boden, und wenn ein weiblicher Goldfisch getrieben wird, sind eigentlich alle hinter ihr her, und wollen die Fischeier fressen.
Wenn nun Dein Teich groß genug wäre, müßtest Du den Laich  nicht suchen, denn es kämen mehr Fischlein durch als Du unterbringen kannst.


----------



## Teichfutzi (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch mit dickem Bauch - warum?*

Hallo!
Du kannst ja einfach ein bischen __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest reinschmeißen. Das könnte helfen, dass mehr kleine Goldies durchkommen. Aber ich würde die lieber von den Eltern fresse lassen, das macht m. E. mehr Sinn. Ich habe mich dieses Jahr bewusst gegen Fische entschieden, und ich bereue es nicht. Bei der Teichgröße halte ich es für Sinnvoll.
Viel Spaß noch mit den Fischen!


----------

